

Ask HN: Database of automobiles - matthiaswh

Does a database or API exist with automobile make, model, year, and other features? Particularly interested in fuel efficiency for particular models. I've searched and haven't been able to find any good options. Thanks!
======
charliepark
I know Matt Haughey bought a database of cars for developing <a
href="[http://www.fuelly.com/>Fuelly</a>](http://www.fuelly.com/>Fuelly</a>),
whose entire purpose is evaluating fuel efficiency of different cars. I'm not
sure where he got the database, but I think he wrote about it somewhere. And
you could always ask him.

I don't know that they have a public API, but Matt's a great guy, and might
have some form of an API available if you connect with him. He's @mathowie on
Twitter / everywhere.

